# My acne log



## Janice (Oct 13, 2005)

So, despite being an incredibly lovely admin *ahem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I am also human (dammit!) and I suffer from mild to moderate acne. I've come to the conclusion that my old regime isn't working anymore (paulas choice, nutrogena, etc) and scheduled an appt with a derm. 

I had my visit today and was precscribed two topical medications, one for daytime use and one for night time use. The daytime script is Finacea (gel, 15% azelaic acid) which will help with the red "bumps" on my cheeks, the night time script is Duac (gel, 1% clindamycin, 5% Benzoyl Peroxide) which will help stop the active breakout and then work to prevent them once that has been accomplished. Side note - Both of these scripts are considered "Third Tier" by insurance companies so your copay will be higher. =/ 

This log is to document this process and to possibly help others who are considering seeing a derm, thinking of switching their current acne medications, or just curious to see if visiting a derm and using prescription medications vs. OTC meds will actually help. 

I started using the meds as soon as I got home, applying the Finacea this afternoon. I experienced a mild stinging/itchy sensation for the first 10 minutes then it faded. I washed and applied Duac as I am preparing for bed. I didn't notice any adverse sensations with this one.

I took my "before" photos earlier this evening, hopefully at some point during this I will have the confidence to share them and any progressive photos with those following this.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 13, 2005)

lol janice! on a serious note tho, i have used duac in the past and it worked AWESOMELY! when i came off the pill, i broke out something FIERCE and my dermatolgist prescribed it for me. i used it only at night and within a few weeks my skin was back to normal! since it has clindamycin in it, make sure u use a sunscreen during the day.. lemme know how it works for you!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 13, 2005)

I use Duac too! It helped me clear up a little bit-been using it for about 3 weeks. Not completely clear, but it's working so far: my pediatrician said 2 months minimum for full results. What a long time...


----------



## Janice (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, so yesterday I woke up and I thought my skin looked clearer but I figured I was just hoping too much because we all know this stuff takes WEEKS before you start seeing a real difference. I washed and applied Finecea (still very itchy, not as much stinging) got to work, parked, and thank god saw my face in the rearview mirror before I walked in. It had dried in some spots to a white flaky substance on my face and would have REALLY embarassed me if I had not caught it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to dinner with Ian's mom and our friend Tye last night and Tye asked me if I was wearing makeup (I guess my skin looked nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Washed and applied Duac that evening and again felt no itching or stinging. 

This morning I washed and applied Finacea, GOD I need to do something about this itching and stinging!, went to work and had splotchy white spots all over my face again. I think I need to re evaluate how I am applying this stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still think my skin looks clearer, I am going to take some comparison picture tonight and see if it's just me or if it's really clearer.


----------



## Essjica (Oct 15, 2005)

I know with all the acne medicines I used to use the itching and stinging didn't stop until about 2 weeks after I started using it. My doc said that it was going to happen and there was no getting around it. Also, I noticed I became sensitive to a lot of my favorite lotions after using prescription medicine.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

Janice, it takes quite a bit of courage to talk about something like acne so thank you.  It's something that quite a few of us suffer from.  I'm going through a really bad patch right now having been clear for a long time (although the reason is known and I've started new medication recently) but until I've healed up a bit I don't expect to be posting any FOTDs!


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 19, 2005)

I read this as my acne dog. giggle.


----------



## Janice (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been lagging on keeping this updated, so let me recap the past few days quickly.

Mornings - Slight burning & major itching from Finacea. 
Evenings - Fine, no ill effects from Duac.

Over the past few days my skin has become SUPER dry... I mean pretty bad. I've been flying through the La Mer I've been hoarding over the past year. I need to find a less expensive thick moisturizer if this keeps up.

The texture of my skin has also changed, my forehead has these small bumps and my nose has them as well. I am hoping this is temporary!!!

New blemishes have been kept to a minimum... I think I've had about three tiny new ones pop up since I've started these medications.

The Finacea has started a marked improvement of the "ruddiness" of my cheeks and had really evened out my skintone. The duac has stopped and eliminated ALL of the blackheads I had. I mean they are just GONE. 

I wore makeup for the first time since starting treatment on Sunday for my bDay. I was so happy with the way my skin looked. I can't even begin to describe how nice it felt to not be so incredibly self concious.

caffn8me - I know how you feel, I was relatively clear for years before this bout started. I am lucky to have a good job and health insurance now so I was able to take advantage of seeing a dermatologist. I dunno about courage, though I did hesitate posting this because there are people out there reading this who love gossiping and think that acne is topic to be catty about.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

It is incredibly brave to post about your skin condition, I completely agree with caffn8me.

I've been lucky enough to not have had acne (there might still be time *gulp*) but I just wanted to say, that as someone who never has experienced it, I often don't notice it on others, until they talk to me and draw attention to it by mentioning it. 

So please do try not to be too self-conscious. I'm sure there are many others there like me - the first thing I'm drawn to on a person is eyes and then mouth. If they look friendly, then they won't notice the flaws that you think stick out.

I thought you might find it an interesting perspective from someone who is self-conscious in public (me) but not due to aesthetic concerns. As I like to say to my friends, I have wonderfully clear skin, but appalling mental health. *smile*

Is the burning/stinging supposed to be a good sign? I always fear for people whenever they say that they experience this as a result of a new skincare regime/product. But you're smart enough to know what is good for you!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 21, 2005)

I know you use derm meds now, but in my other post I mentioned Nelson's Acne Gel and Tea Tree Cream. My skin is never dry (only was when I used ProActiv and I hated the dry skin more then the acne.) You probably won't wanna try it, but it's just a suggestion.


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck on getting rid of the acne.  My skin has improved greatly just using purity made simple its my holy grail of face washes I am totally amazed at the difference in my skin using this.  I hope you can defeat the evil that is acne.


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2005)

So it's been a good 2 months since I started the prescription meds and I can't believe the difference that they have made on my skin. 

My skin is.. smooth. I still get the occasional blemish but they are so much easier to extract and heal now. My pores are noticeable smaller, my skin is tighter, and the red spots and blackheads that I used to have on my cheeks are almost completely gone.

When I wear foundation, it goes on smooth... I think that's been the biggest difference and it's a huge one because I love wearing makeup so much.


----------



## user3 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I was wondering how things were going.

I might have to look into those meds. Right now I am only using Retin-A in the gel form and while it has helped it's been 2 years and I can still get some pretty bad pimples around that time of the month. The overall results are good but would not say my pores are smaller at all.


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm happy to hear this worked for you.  I would love to see pics. of the before and after, but I understand if you don't want to post them.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you still using Duac? I would love an update if you wouldn't mind. I just started Indoxyl (Duac in the States) and I am curious as what your experience was like. If you are still using it and so on.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah I sympathise! Acne really does get in the way of life sometimes, I know I notice mine way more than other people do, but it still makes me very self conscious and I'm sure others can relate.

I've tried pretty much every topical and oral acne drug under the sun, way too many to list here and none of them acheived the desired affects so as advised by my derm. I'm currently undergoing laser treatment on my skin and so far I've seen a definite improvement too. I'm happy to answer any questions on the whole laser thing if anyone has any. It's expensive but to me it was worth it when all else failed.

Thanks for sharing your story with us anyways Janice, looking forward to reading your updates and seeing how you fair with these medications.


----------



## Janice (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not on either medication anymore, my insurance changed and the copay was too ridiculous for me to handle at the time. Now the my husband isn't working I no longer have insurance period. I would give pretty much anything to be able to buy these two products now. I have been off of them for about 18 months and my skin has returned to it's mild to moderate old self. I'm really upset about it actually. To have had it gone and have PERFECT tight skin for for awhile was a confidence and makeup godsend.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your situation Janice. Acne can really shelter you as a person and make you feel down in the dumps constantly. I sympathize. I am glad to hear that it worked for you and hopefully your husband will find a job soon. I wish you two all the best and thank you so much for the update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(((Hugs)))


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 23, 2008)

OH, I am so sorry to hear of this news.  

Wishing  protection, security, and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## athena123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Janice, sorry to hear hubby hasn't found work yet. The price of $$ has made it necessary for me to make cutbacks, so I've been looking for ways to cut down on $$ spent for beauty/skincare. I don't include makeup because it's so long lasting; I already have so much, I don't need more. The only makeup item I'll need to replace is my foundation but that's very long lasting too. 

Back on topic, sorry to stray, I was just commiserating. Azeliac acid and benzoyl peroxide are antibacterial agents. Have you tried tea tree oil straight? Or, have you tried Proactive? Proactive uses benzoyl as a primary ingredient in the line. 

I've never suffered from severe acne, so I don't know how effective these would be, but have you ever tried anything from PSF skincare? They're a small company with great ingredients and pricing because they don't waste money on fancy packaging or advertising. You can find a lot of reviews on their line at the EDS skincare forum and order samples from the company. 

Another way I've been saving $$ is to dig through the misc. skincare section at TJ Maxx. It's hit and miss, sometimes I don't find anything useful but sometimes I do. My years spent hanging around on skincare and makeup boards have helped me recognize a good product when I come across it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck and hugs! 

Athena


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

gah! I know about prescription prices.  For a 30 pills (a month's supply) of my bipolar medication abilify I pay $400 because I don't have insurance.  Luckily my doctor's office helps me out and gives me free samples when they can.  Have you asked your doctor or his receptionish about samples or a cheap prescription plan you could get on for now?   Also i've heard you can write directly to the drug companies and some have programs where they give you free or discounted meds.  It's worth a shot.
Also if it your meds are generic you could give walgreens prescription plan a try.  Definitely check to see if your meds are on the list first.  I'm on it for $20 for the year and I've seen a $40 amount drop on one of my prescriptions. So the plan has already paid for itself.
Acne really sucks, i have it and thankfully i got it under control, but it really hits your self esteem when i get break outs and that is related to all parts of your life.   I hope your situation gets better soon!


----------



## Janice (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow this post is almost 3 years old now! 

Today I returned to the derm, without insurance, and dreading that it may be super expensive. Seeing the derm (who was AWESOME!) was only $50! She prescribed me 3 meds, an oral antibiotic called Doryx and 2 topical treatments Duac and Finecea.

She saw I was a "self pay" and even though I was prepared for the cost of filling the prescriptions she was super generous and gave me a full month worth of samples of each of the meds (maybe even two months on the Duac). So I am back on my way to having my skin under control and feeling better about representing this wonderful site and maybe even jumping in front of the camera for a site project I am working on.


----------



## killbill23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Acne suffers. 

I urge you to take vitamin B5. I had really nasty cysts all over my cheeks for over six years. And after two weeks using B5 I was clear. You can google B5 if you want. It is now almost six months since my last B5 dose, but Im remaining clear. I am sooo happy. This vitamin really changed my life and my self confidence. 

This really worked for me


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 24, 2008)

Janice, I know this thread is old, but maybe you could update us on how your acnes doing now and what worked / did not work over the past couple of years?
I hope your acne is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it, and I feel your pain.


----------

